

JSONIQ: XML is back XQuery Meets JSON - dscape
http://jsoniq.org/docs/en-US/pdf/Language_Specification-0.1-JSONiq-en-US.pdf

======
toothrot
Great! I was trying to figure out how to import twitter into eXist.

